# Question about decreasing the amount of kibble



## Lindsayj (Apr 18, 2012)

Chloe eats Fromm Puppy. She was getting 1/4 cup in the morning and 1/8 cup in the evening. But she was too skinny, so I increased it to 1/4 cup for both meals. The bag said to decrease her food at 5 months to the 1/4 cup and 1/8 cup. But she was such a perfect weight I didn't want to change anything. She is now at an ideal weight for her size. I can feel her ribs, but not see them. 

She has always been really into eating. She loves food and gobbles it down like we starve her or something. And then looks at us like she wants more. Well, the last few days she isn't finishing her food. She eats about 1/2-3/4 of her meal then walks away. I tell her to eat and she'll go back and end up finishing it though eventually. Should I take this as a sign to cut her food back like the bag says or should we just keep doing what we're doing? And if she doesn't finish it after 10 minutes take it away?


----------



## MiniGrace (Oct 31, 2011)

If she is consistently not finishing her food then I would cut it back a little and just keep an eye on her weight. They don't always follow the instructions on the dog food bag, do they?  Puppies grow at different rates and some will self adjust on their food intake.


----------



## pupluv168 (Mar 7, 2012)

As their growth slows, they don't need as many calories. So that means that even if you reduce her food, it doesn't mean she will lose weight. She probably just doesn't need as many calories anymore. 


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## Lindsayj (Apr 18, 2012)

Thanks y'all! That's what I was thinking, but I just wanted to make sure before I cut it back. She's still growing, but I can tell that it's really slowed down a lot. I could be wrong, but I think she'll reach her adult size earlier than some puppies.


----------

